# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Test Pic Ipad

## T&A

Sorry not negril had to see if the iPad is working properly....

----------


## T&A

It worked :Smile:

----------


## yetta

Nice picture!!!  What a beautiful yellow lab. I am a proud owner of one myself. Such a wonderful breed of dog.

----------


## T&A

Thanks Yetta, he is nine already.... Best dog we have ever owned!

----------

